# brake sensor help



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

I replaced my front brake pads today. I also replaced the brake sensor. However, when I started up my car, the brake warning light was still on. 

All right guys, where did I screw up?

Thanks


----------



## jsp98m3 (Oct 8, 2002)

Try the one on the right rear wheel. Or one of them isn't plugged in all the way. There are also multiple brake warnings displayed. Which one do yuo have? It might be fluid level too.


----------



## Bmwkang2000 (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's a trick for you 

make sure everything is installed right, all plugs are in place and so forth. 

If all those are checked and looks fine, you want to get into your car, turn the key to the 2nd click (not to the point where it starts the car, but enough to turn on the radio and other electronics)

wait 30 secs-1min or so and the light should turn off on it's own and then just start your car and the light should go off . Hope that helps.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Bmwkang2000 said:


> turn the key to the 2nd click (not to the point where it starts the car, but enough to turn on the radio and other electronics)
> 
> wait 30 secs-1min or so and the light should turn off on it's own and then just start your car and the light should go off . Hope that helps


That did it. I wasn't sure if the electrickery needing to be reset or not.


----------

